# Industry News: Sony officially announces the A7 IV and new flashes



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 21, 2021)

> *San Diego, CA – October 21, 2021* – Sony Electronics Inc. today announced three new additions to its imaging line-up: the Alpha 7 IV interchangeable-lens camera (model ILCE-7M4) with a newly developed 33-megapixel (approx.,effective) full-frame image sensor, as well as two new flashes – the HVL-F60RM2 and HVL-F46RM.
> The Alpha 7 IV takes “basic” to the next level for full-frame cameras with excellent image quality and performance, redefining the lofty standards set by the acclaimed Alpha 7 III. The new model features many of Sony’s most advanced imaging technologies, including the latest BIONZ XR™ processing engine and advanced AF (autofocus) capabilities from the flagship Alpha 1 combined with streamlined operability and enhanced reliability for photos and movies, making it the perfect all-around camera for today’s imaging enthusiasts and professionals. The Alpha 7 IV also boasts a 33MP (approx., effective) image resolution, rich movie expression and various features to...



Continue reading...


----------



## Traveler (Oct 21, 2021)

This is the first Sony camera that I’d be able to use. And it seems even better than the R6 for that price. They brought even the cloud service that I love on Canon, got rid of the stupid exposure compensation dial etc. I know the R6 can shoot 12/20fps and has higher resolution LCD but on the other hand its 30 MPix, has faster card, better customization etc. I think Canon would need to do at least an FW update to the R6 to catch up with the customization…


----------



## landon (Oct 21, 2021)

Meh. Looks cheap. They forgot or couldn't get the (iv) logo printed in time. It looks like an old a7.


----------



## raptor3x (Oct 21, 2021)

Slow sensor readout kind of kills it for me, 4x slower than the R6.


----------



## UpstateNYPhotog (Oct 21, 2021)

raptor3x said:


> Slow sensor readout kind of kills it for me, 4x slower than the R6.


Seeing as I probably wouldn't shoot electronic shutter much and don't care about video, that doesn't matter to me. I wish Canon had a 30 MP camera for that price. I don't need the 45 MP of the R5. The R6, while a nice camera seems like a step backwards, but I will probably give in and buy an R6 anyway for the stabilization and focusing as finally make the plunge to step up from 5D IV's.


----------



## navastronia (Oct 21, 2021)

I appreciate the environmental packaging. I wish more companies would do that. Marketing or not, every little bit helps.


----------



## AJ (Oct 21, 2021)

I wonder if a price drop for the a7 III is coming? Probably not. But one can wish, anyways.


----------



## entoman (Oct 21, 2021)

UpstateNYPhotog said:


> Seeing as I probably wouldn't shoot electronic shutter much and don't care about video, that doesn't matter to me. I wish Canon had a 30 MP camera for that price. I don't need the 45 MP of the R5. The R6, while a nice camera seems like a step backwards, but I will probably give in and buy an R6 anyway for the stabilization and focusing as finally make the plunge to step up from 5D IV's.


Canon have the R, which has an excellent 30MP sensor and is a lot cheaper. It can’t match the Sony in terms of burst speed or dynamic range, and it doesn’t have IBIS or twin card slots, but it’s a great camera to use. Canon have said that they won’t bring out a MKii version. Instead, I think they’ll bring out a pro-grade APS-C body with 30MP+ in RF within a few months.


----------



## tbgtomcom (Oct 21, 2021)

Curious why a Canon site would report on Sony cameras. Is there not a Sony rumors site that already does this?


----------



## Rocksthaman (Oct 21, 2021)

tbgtomcom said:


> Curious why a Canon site would report on Sony cameras. Is there not a Sony rumors site that already does this?


See preorder link.

Would be silly to not take advantage and also update canon users on the changes


----------



## fox40phil (Oct 21, 2021)

Hard choice... R6 or IV?!
...


----------



## stochasticmotions (Oct 21, 2021)

fox40phil said:


> Hard choice... R6 or IV?!
> ...


I suppose, but really only for those who aren't invested in either mirrorless system or those like me who are invested in both. Currently since I have the A7III, A7RIV, and Canon R5 my upgrade path is R6 or A7IV as the A7III is missing a few things I would like it to have. 
Most likely I will end up with the A7IV as the higher resolution sensor is something that I like and the electronic shutter is basically useless on either one for action shots. Need to go up to the stacked sensor before I would end up using the electronic shutter at the high frame rate and the R3 and A1 are out of my price range at the moment.
The video features on either are good enough on either for what I do but I currently do more video on Sony so this would be a good upgrade for the camera I use as a backup for stills and more often for video.


----------



## George47 (Oct 21, 2021)

tbgtomcom said:


> Curious why a Canon site would report on Sony cameras. Is there not a Sony rumors site that already does this?


Because a lot of people shoot both


----------



## dwarven (Oct 21, 2021)

And all those Sigma/Tamron lenses. At this point I think all Canon has going for it is brand and ergonomics :/


----------



## George47 (Oct 21, 2021)

dwarven said:


> And all those Sigma/Tamron lenses. At this point I think all Canon has going for it is brand and ergonomics :/


And colors skin tones for portraits


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 21, 2021)

tbgtomcom said:


> Curious why a Canon site would report on Sony cameras. Is there not a Sony rumors site that already does this?


I'm curious as to why anyone would take the time to write such a thing. You didn't need to read the press release, you didn't need to watch the video, you didn't need to enter the forum discussion. Yet here you are.


----------



## landon (Oct 21, 2021)

Strange release. 
Sony photo shooters prefer the tilt screen. Hybrid shooters want 4k60 uncrop. 
The sensor seems to be old, perhaps just slightly better than Canon's R. They just cram in the 4k60 crop mode, put it in the flippy body and hope it'll pass the smell test.


----------



## SereneSpeed (Oct 21, 2021)

I feel like Little Red Riding Hood.

The R6 is too little.

The R5 too much.

And this would be absolutely, 100% perfect; if it were Canon.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Oct 21, 2021)

6 FPS in uncompressed RAW... nope


----------



## landon (Oct 21, 2021)

SereneSpeed said:


> I feel like Little Red Riding Hood.
> 
> The R6 is too little.
> 
> ...


R6ii, in perhaps 2 years time.


----------



## entoman (Oct 21, 2021)

tbgtomcom said:


> Curious why a Canon site would report on Sony cameras. Is there not a Sony rumors site that already does this?


Obviously this site is mainly about Canon imaging products, but it seems perfectly logical to me to mention competing cameras from other brands. Especially if those cameras offer worthwhile features that might cause Canon users to add an extra body that was compatible (via adaptors) with Canon lenses.

One of the nice things about this website is that competing brands can be discussed without people erupting into the kind of brand warfare that ruins certain other sites.


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 22, 2021)

Just spent a bit of time reading the DPReview comments for the initial impressions.... I haven't seen the word "c r i p p l e d" used so much 
A lot of disappointed people mostly for the price increase with the only key spec being 33mp. A few fans are pushing the benefits where they see them but underwhelming overall.

I am surprised that Sony didn't (or couldn't) push the specs further the the a7iii. It reminds me of the 5Div vs 5Diii introduction.... Incremental improvements all round which were very useful but the spec sheet wasn't a big step up. That said, the 5Div was released at the same USD3500 price as the 5Diii vs USD500 increase for the a7iv. The addition of clog did increase the 5Div's price to USD3600 though.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 22, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> Just spent a bit of time reading the DPReview comments for the initial impressions.... I haven't seen the word "c r i p p l e d" used so much
> A lot of disappointed people mostly for the price increase with the only key spec being 33mp. A few fans are pushing the benefits where they see them but underwhelming overall.
> 
> I am surprised that Sony didn't (or couldn't) push the specs further the the a7iii. It reminds me of the 5Div vs 5Diii introduction.... Incremental improvements all round which were very useful but the spec sheet wasn't a big step up.


People and ‘reviewers’ seem to assume the target market for a given camera iteration is owners of the n – 1 iteration. That’s likely not the case (though certainly there will be some who buy every new update to their model, every new iPhone release, etc.).

Far more likely that any given release is targeting owners of the n – ≥2 iteration and owners of lower lines.


----------



## jd7 (Oct 22, 2021)

The A7 IV ticks many of the boxes for things I am looking for in a camera. I like the 33MP sensor resolution, the AF sounds good, 10 FPS is OK with me, and the ability to use FE mount lenses (Sony and third party) is a huge drawcard for me. The body/ergonomics look similar to other Sony bodies (unsurprisingly), so I am sure I would prefer something like the R6 from that point of view, but it seems you can't have everything!  Overall, the A7 IV is more appealling to me than what Canon currently offers. However, I am surprised at only 6 FPS if shooting uncompressed raw, and by the price: it seems to be very much an incremental upgrade from the A7 III but it's more than double the price for which I could have bought an A7 III over the last year or so (at least if I waited for a sale), and more expensive than an R6 (and I have never understood the pricing of the R6 at least here in Australia - although presumably Canon sells them even at the price). If Sony had kept the pricing in the A7 III's price bracket (obviously as the new model you expect it to be a bit more than the current A7 III price), I would have been seriously tempted. At over A$4000 though, the decision is much more complicated, particularly given I would be changing systems entirely. Looking like I will remain a DSLR shooter for the time being. Will live in hope that current camera pricing reflects COVID-related supply disruptions and prices will come down again once those disruptions are behind us.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Oct 22, 2021)

entoman said:


> Obviously this site is mainly about Canon imaging products, but it seems perfectly logical to me to mention competing cameras from other brands. Especially if those cameras offer worthwhile features that might cause Canon users to add an extra body that was compatible (via adaptors) with Canon lenses.
> 
> One of the nice things about this website is that competing brands can be discussed without people erupting into the kind of brand warfare that ruins certain other sites.


I dont know why peopel ask that question. The ownwer of the site can do what he wants to do. Not like people are forced to read anything they dont want to. Sometimes there are reports of Canon lenses i dont care about, i just ignore those stories.


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 22, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> People and ‘reviewers’ seem to assume the target market for a given camera iteration is owners of the n – 1 iteration. That’s likely not the case (though certainly there will be some who buy every new update to their model, every new iPhone release, etc.).
> 
> Far more likely that any given release is targeting owners of the n – ≥2 iteration and owners of lower lines.


True and this is particularly the case for the a7/a7ii users. The difference in this case is that the a7iii is still on sale and could be seen as a bargain compared to the 25% price increase to the a7iv.
In comparison, the 5Div was released at the same USD3500 price as the 5Diii (plus USD100 when clog was added)


----------



## Aussie shooter (Oct 22, 2021)

Some good. Some bad. Pros and cons. I would say it is the equal of the R6 although it falls short in some specs and exceeds in others.


----------



## ConanRumours (Oct 22, 2021)

UpstateNYPhotog said:


> Seeing as I probably wouldn't shoot electronic shutter much and don't care about video, that doesn't matter to me. I wish Canon had a 30 MP camera for that price. I don't need the 45 MP of the R5. The R6, while a nice camera seems like a step backwards, but I will probably give in and buy an R6 anyway for the stabilization and focusing as finally make the plunge to step up from 5D IV's.


Athough amazing cameras, the stabilization on the canon r5 and r6 is actually worse than the latest from Sony and just for 1 reason which is frustrating: the infamous background wobble which renders footage unusable for clients. Matti Haapoja covered this extensively and switched from Canon just because of that. The gyro data + active stabilization was a very smart move from Sony.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 22, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> Just spent a bit of time reading the DPReview
> 
> I am surprised that Sony didn't (or couldn't) push the specs further the the a7iii. It reminds me of the 5Div vs 5Diii introduction.... Incremental improvements all round which were very useful but the spec sheet wasn't a big step up.



The upgrade from the 5DIII to the IV provided some of the most entertaining comments on the web at the time. These were broadly based upon those who criticised the III for its ‘lack of DR’ and then subsequently the IV for not providing enough improvements in spec to make updating worthwhile.
Inadvertently proving to themselves that DR was never really an issue in the first place. Just as DPR found with the D5


----------



## EricN (Oct 22, 2021)

Sporgon said:


> The upgrade from the 5DIII to the IV provided some of the most entertaining comments on the web at the time. These were broadly based upon those who criticised the III for its ‘lack of DR’ and then subsequently the IV for not providing enough improvements in spec to make updating worthwhile.
> Inadvertently proving to themselves that DR was never really an issue in the first place. Just as DPR found with the D5


Some people just like to complain...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 22, 2021)

Sporgon said:


> The upgrade from the 5DIII to the IV provided some of the most entertaining comments on the web at the time. These were broadly based upon those who criticised the III for its ‘lack of DR’


_EPISODE III
Attack of the DRones_​
It is a dark time for the Rumors Forum. Although the 5DeathII Star has been destroyed, Canon troops have driven the dynamic forces from their hidden troll caves and pursued them across the galactic range.

Evading the dreaded Canon Market Share, a group of freedom fighters led by Mikael Residal has established a new secret base on the remote ice world of SonyAlpha and dispatched thousands of DRone Warriors armed with D800 blasters into the far reaches of interwebs….


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 22, 2021)

tbgtomcom said:


> Curious why a Canon site would report on Sony cameras. Is there not a Sony rumors site that already does this?


The site migrated to a photography site several years ago and reports on high end models for the major brands. The emphasis is overwhelmingly Canon, but lots of Canon users like to know what others are doing and to compare. I like to read about other brands occasionally, its good to know what is going on in the photography world.


----------



## peters (Oct 22, 2021)

entoman said:


> Canon have the R, which has an excellent 30MP sensor and is a lot cheaper. It can’t match the Sony in terms of burst speed or dynamic range, and it doesn’t have IBIS or twin card slots, but it’s a great camera to use. Canon have said that they won’t bring out a MKii version. Instead, I think they’ll bring out a pro-grade APS-C body with 30MP+ in RF within a few months.


But lets be honest - the R is a complete trainwreck for any kind of video work.
The crop is disapointing, but what truly makes it garbage for video is the completely insane rolling shutter. Its the same as in the 5D IV (I had both). Its CRAZY, realy. Any kind of camera motion looks incredible aweful.
Also the incredible bad downscaled Full-HD Image... 

I think the only reason I would recommend the R, is if someone looks for a enthusiasts portrait- or travel camera. Thats where this camera shines. But only if you can get it used super cheap.



Great upgrade in the Sony Lineup. Its an affordable camera with an INSANE amount of features. It delivers just the way Sony does in the last 5 years - allways the most stuff in the camera that is possible at the pricepoint. 

Its not interesting for me, since I am happy with my 2 R5s for both, photo- and video related work. But competition is always a good thing


----------



## entoman (Oct 22, 2021)

peters said:


> But lets be honest - the R is a complete trainwreck for any kind of video work.
> The crop is disapointing, but what truly makes it garbage for video is the completely insane rolling shutter. Its the same as in the 5D IV (I had both). Its CRAZY, realy. Any kind of camera motion looks incredible aweful.
> Also the incredible bad downscaled Full-HD Image...


Video isn’t my thing, so I’ll leave others to comment on that...


peters said:


> I think the only reason I would recommend the R, is if someone looks for a enthusiasts portrait- or travel camera. Thats where this camera shines. But only if you can get it used super cheap.


The R is currently available new for £1220 body only, which is “super cheap” - a great bargain for any stills photographer. I use a R5 as my main camera, and a 5DMkiv as backup, but as I’m slowly switching over to RF mount lenses, I’ll probably sell the 5DMkiv and replace it with an R. It makes an excellent and very affordable backup to the R5, has a near identical control layout, and the specs and performance are more than good enough for 90% of the wildlife, nature, travel and landscape work that I do.



peters said:


> Great upgrade in the Sony Lineup. Its an affordable camera with an INSANE amount of features. It delivers just the way Sony does in the last 5 years - allways the most stuff in the camera that is possible at the pricepoint.


I agree that the Sony a7iv makes a great addition to their line-up. Obviously as a new late 2021 model, it’s going to have a superior specification and marginally better image quality than Canon’s 3 year old first attempt at an FF MILC, but the Sony is twice the price.

Sony make excellent cameras and gave Nikon and Canon the much-needed kick up the backside that they needed. But given the choice between the a7iv and the similarly priced R6, I’d definitely go for the Canon. Similarly, given the choice between the R5 and the £6000 Sony a1, the canon for me is the better choice. Sony cameras are very full featured and perform very well, but IMO they are very overpriced.

It’s great that we have so much choice these days, there literally is something for everyone, no matter what their requirements, and with FF MILCs starting at £950 and going up to £6000+, there is something for everyone’s budget too.

As for brand, it’s very much a personal choice, as you often find 2 cameras with near-identical specifications that have entirely different handling characteristics. I’m happy with my choices, and I hope Sony and Nikon (etc) users are equally happy with theirs.


----------



## peters (Oct 22, 2021)

entoman said:


> Video isn’t my thing, so I’ll leave others to comment on that...
> 
> The R is currently available new for £1220 body only, which is “super cheap” - a great bargain for any stills photographer. I use a R5 as my main camera, and a 5DMkiv as backup, but as I’m slowly switching over to RF mount lenses, I’ll probably sell the 5DMkiv and replace it with an R. It makes an excellent and very affordable backup to the R5, has a near identical control layout, and the specs and performance are more than good enough for 90% of the wildlife, nature, travel and landscape work that I do.
> 
> ...



Completely agree 

I like the canons a bit better when it comes to photography. The handling and the images "feel" a bit better. Though I had the Sony a7r IV for some time and the resolution was truely astonishing (at this time I had a 5d IV and 1dx II). Especialy for travel, landscape and product photography these 60mp certainly shine. 

I also do video work. Since I dont want to buy 2 photo cameras and 2 video cameras (which is the minimum I need for my work), I am allways super interested in Mirrorless cameras. Especialy since they offer fullframe sensors with great performance.
In my opinion the R5 was the first camera where Canon finaly catched up with sony in that regard. Before that, there was simply no DSLR or DSLM that offered the all-around versatility of the Sony A7 line.
But I sticked to canon most of the time (with an additional Lumix S1H for video) and didnt regret it so far.

Currently, I think the a7 IV is the best allrounder, when I look at these specs. For people doing both (photo and video) and on a limited budget, its a great choice.

Exciting times with so many great options from all brands =)


----------



## entoman (Oct 22, 2021)

peters said:


> In my opinion the R5 was the first camera where Canon finaly catched up with sony in that regard. Before that, there was simply no DSLR or DSLM that offered the all-around versatility of the Sony A7 line.


Agreed.

With mirrorless, Sony has always been at the front regarding features, specification and sensor performance, but has lagged a long way behind Canon in terms of ergonomics and usability, at least that’s *my* opinion, although Sony users may disagree, which is fine.

Canon (with the R5/R6) have now caught up and in some areas surpassed Sony. It wouldn’t surprise me for a second if Nikon’s Z9 became the next mirrorless king. Panasonic have still to overcome their DFD limitations, but the S1H still seems to be the best overall video-orientated hybrid.

The gap between brands now has narrowed so much that our choices are made primarily on the basis of handling, compatibility with our existing lenses, and availability of specific features such as 8K or motorbike-AF, rather than on image quality or general performance.


----------



## dlee13 (Oct 22, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> Just spent a bit of time reading the DPReview comments for the initial impressions.... I haven't seen the word "c r i p p l e d" used so much
> A lot of disappointed people mostly for the price increase with the only key spec being 33mp. A few fans are pushing the benefits where they see them but underwhelming overall.
> 
> I am surprised that Sony didn't (or couldn't) push the specs further the the a7iii. It reminds me of the 5Div vs 5Diii introduction.... Incremental improvements all round which were very useful but the spec sheet wasn't a big step up. That said, the 5Div was released at the same USD3500 price as the 5Diii vs USD500 increase for the a7iv. The addition of clog did increase the 5Div's price to USD3600 though.


The A7III was so feature packed as it had an important purpose, convent Canon and Nikon users before both brands released their Mirrorless offerings and I was one of those made the switch.

The Canon R6/R5 are now out and Sony have really changed their releases. They’re not only doing more incremental updates, but also started to slow down release cycles too.

Here in Aus, most stores are selling the A7IV for $3999 AUD but you can also get the A7RIV for only $300 more so for stills shooter, that may be an attractive option.

If I had waited for the A7IV and not swapped to the R6 I’d be pretty disappointed, especially since after selling the A7III I’d still need to pay 2k out of pocket for the upgrade.


----------



## padam (Oct 24, 2021)

A7IV: high res (no AA filter), no overheat problems, video codecs, dual native ISO, better dynamic range, IBIS with wide-angle, breathing compensation
R6: minimal 4k60p crop, ergonomics, faster shooting, better buffering, stronger IBIS, better LCD, quieter shutter, better electronic shutter, EF lenses
AF strong on both, too difficult to judge based on various settings and many other factors


----------



## tbgtomcom (Oct 24, 2021)

entoman said:


> Obviously this site is mainly about Canon imaging products, but it seems perfectly logical to me to mention competing cameras from other brands. Especially if those cameras offer worthwhile features that might cause Canon users to add an extra body that was compatible (via adaptors) with Canon lenses.
> 
> One of the nice things about this website is that competing brands can be discussed without people erupting into the kind of brand warfare that ruins certain other sites.


Perhaps the site should be renamed to "CameraRumors".


----------



## GoldWing (Oct 24, 2021)

It's a slow camera with so-so IQ. But better resolution than the R3... And miles behind the Z9

Wondering where the R1 is in development? Seems aside from the Z9 nothing exciting going on in the FF market.

Fuji MF now dominates with their 50s and 100s..... Leaving Hasselblad to figure out how to justify a $47,000 USD body.

Canon where are you?????? The R1 could fill gaps not only where the Z9 leaves off, but bridge the gap to the Fuji market..... 

We sit... we wait....


----------



## SteveC (Oct 24, 2021)

GoldWing said:


> It's a slow camera with so-so IQ. But better resolution than the R3... And miles behind the Z9
> 
> Wondering where the R1 is in development? Seems aside from the Z9 nothing exciting going on in the FF market.
> 
> ...



I would expect it will be, spec-wise, a lot like a step up from the 1Ds you seem to loathe, in other words relatively lo-res. Why change the meaning of 1 series?

I was surprised the R3 turned out to be low res, actually. A "new" number could have been a high res monster,


----------

